# Lake & Osceola



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anybody seen any feral pigs in Lake or Osceola Counties? Pretty wild country in there. I have heard there is evidence of them in Roscommon County.


----------



## JourneyGirl (May 29, 2010)

A sighting reported in 2009 in each county. A sighting is counted as one occurence and may be more than one hog. See the 2009 map at: http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2009FSMap_324708_7.pdf


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

We haven't seen a feral pig in Osceola since the mid 70's. That one was eliminated during the deer season and sure tasted good.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

I live there and have hunted both extensively for the past 30 years. I've never seen any hogs, let alone any sign on any.


----------



## SideKick (Apr 10, 2005)

Ive never seen evidence of hogs in Osceola over the past 25 years.
HOWEVER I witnessed a hog on the loose last week. The amish family down the street has a hog that is maybe 40  50 lb. It is loose in the yard and running around like a pet? I almost hit is as it ran out to the road as I drove by. I find this disturbing! I plan to contact the authorities tomorrow.
I dont know much about wild hogs but I suspect that they are domesticated hogs that have gotten free?
SideKick


----------

